# What size shoes does your 3 year old wear?



## delphine (Aug 12, 2003)

I just went to buy winter shoes for my three year old, and he's wearing a 12! Is that huge? I am just curious!


----------



## Carsonsmama (May 17, 2004)

I think it is pretty big....my DS is wearing the same and he just turned three last week.
However he is also wearing size 4/5 clothing....I imagine your son is doing the same?


----------



## Raynbow (Aug 2, 2004)

lol... my large footed 2.7y old wears a size 9, so I wouldn't be suprised if I'm buying size 12s for him during his 3rd year! His feet are much larger then his peers' though...








Hey, at least we know they won't blow over in a stiff wind!


----------



## veggiemomma (Oct 21, 2004)

My 18mo wears a 7.5 :LOL


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

My 3 y/o is in 12's, wear 4t/5t pants, and 5t shirts. 4's can also be worn for length, but he is such a beanpole they are too loose, and I like the elastic waists on t-sizes so he can go potty without my help.







He's always had huge feet! His first pair were 6's, and he got new ones every 2-3 months after that, sometimes jumping 2 sizes in that time!! He is 40 3/8in tall.

We'll be shopping at special shoe stores in high school LOL.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

My 20 month old wears an 8.5

My kids all have big feet like their momma though (I wear a 10...my 4'11", 84 pound 12 year old DD wears a 9 women's already!)


----------



## delphine (Aug 12, 2003)

Well, it's good to know there are other toddlers out there with big feet :LOL

He's wearing a 5T in shirts and 4T in pants. The thing with pants is that, waistwise, he can wear at 3T but needs a 4 or 5 for the length. He's about 41 or 42" tall.

My husband has relatively small feet (I think a 9.5 or 10 in mens) and they are the same size as mine (8.5 or 9 in womens). We share shoes! I guess ds got my clown feet.

Now, my younger son is 17 months and only wearing a 5.

I just got to thinking about it, because I was talking to a friend whose 3 year old is only wearing a 7!


----------



## OakBerry (May 24, 2005)

My 3 y/o ds (turned 3 in August) wears a 9 shoe. He is in 3t shirts. But if I could design the perfect pant for him, it'd be 18 month waist and 3t length. His friend is the same age and wears a 8 shoe.


----------



## traceface (Feb 17, 2003)

My ds is almost 3 and he wears size 9.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

My 32 mo. old wears a 9, and a 3T in clothes. I know in Robeez the 2-3 yrs. is 8.5-10 and the 3-4 yrs. is 10-12/13, so it seems about right to me. My son wore a 6 last summer so a 12 next year would be right on track.


----------



## Momto2boysNagirl (Aug 24, 2003)

My 3 yr old wears a 9. He needs 4t for shirts and either 3 or 4 for pants. He's a shorty, so sometimes a 2t works too.


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

my girl isn't 3 (she's 21 months), but i totally had to get in on this.
k wears a 4.5. and she's not a peanut. she's about 33.5" and 25 lb. but has these MINITURE feet. it's so weird. her feet were HUGE when she was born. i guess they just stopped growing!
i know 7-8 is about normal for a 2 year old, so 9-10 is about average for a 3 year old-- i work in a children's clothing store and have picked up random sizing info.


----------



## joandsarah77 (Jul 5, 2005)

Wow that is tiny. My ds is 12 month and only just fits a 5. Just, as in his feet are so fat his sandles are on the last hole over his feet.
My dd who turns 4 in November wears a size 9 or 10 depending on the brand and has for ages now. Before turning 3 she went through two sizes per season. After turning 3 her foot growth ground to a snails pace. Phew! we had been going through a lot of shoes! A boy at our playgroup who turned 3 in July wears a 13, or is that a one? whatever comes after 12 in little kids shoes lol. There the biggest feet on a 3 year old I ever saw. But he's also an all over big boy, I bet in 15 years no body will mess with him! :LOL


----------



## mamimapster (Oct 27, 2004)

Yep, My dd is a tiny feeted one too. I thought she would never grow out of a size 3. She was a 3 from about 12-20 mos. She is now a 5.5-6, with the exception of a pair of sz 5 converse that I keep thinking she's outgrown and every time she wants to wear them they STILL FIT







She has an entire box of shoes, because every time I found great deals on really nice ones I bought them. but they are ALL TOO BIG!


----------



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

My almost 4yr DS is wearing size 8-9 depending on the shoe.
And here I was thinking he had big feet.
Guess he is on the smaller side, hes also still wearing mostly 2T clothes though.


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

will be 3 in a month and wears 9.5 in most shoes and 9s in Converse. I went and got her new shoes in September and the person at Nordstrom failed to tell me that Converse run a half size big so I got her 10s (b/c they don;t make half sizes) and they are HUGE on her! I may have to get her another pair in 9 so she can actually walk in them


----------



## RedWine (Sep 26, 2003)

Dd1 will be 3 in late December, and she wears a size 7 (though I think we'll have to upgrade to a size 8 before the month is out).


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

You know just today I brought my DD to have her feet measured b/c my mom wants to get her ballet shoes. She measured at 8 and the saleslady said the ballet shoes should be a size 9 or 9.5 than she added, "You're a big girl. " to my daughter. The tone in her voice made me think DD might have big feet. I guess not.


----------



## Jenifer76 (Apr 20, 2005)

My three year old is in a size 10 shoe.


----------



## crunchyconmomma (Feb 6, 2003)

my guy wears size 11 and will need 12's before long. he turned 3 july 30th.
and he wears size 5T shirts, but just to have the length in arms and torso, but his small heiney and hips can still wear some 2T shorts, needs 4T pants just to be long enough but they are loose in the waist. he has dad's long legs and arms and fingers and....yep, that other thing that the wives' tale says is long on boys with big feet......







: did i just say that??








yes, i did, and i am trying HARD to help him develop his sparkling, genuine personality so he doesn't just grow up to be "the jerk with the big....feet."


----------



## 3 Little Monkeys (Mar 13, 2003)

Goodness, my dd has tiny feet!!! She is 4.5 and wears a size 7


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

my 3 year old is in a 7.5 to an 8 in "real" shoes.

She fits in the 2-3 year Robeez. We really love the Robeez!


----------



## delphine (Aug 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crunchyconmomma*
and he wears size 5T shirts, but just to have the length in arms and torso, but his small heiney and hips can still wear some 2T shorts, needs 4T pants just to be long enough but they are loose in the waist. he has dad's long legs and arms and fingers and....yep, that other thing that the wives' tale says is long on boys with big feet......







: did i just say that??








yes, i did, and i am trying HARD to help him develop his sparkling, genuine personality so he doesn't just grow up to be "the jerk with the big....feet."

:LOL









Yeah, that was going to be my next thread, "How big is your 3 year old's....uh....foot!"

My son must be built just like yours. My dh watches the boys during the day while I work, so he is the one to get them dressed in the morning. Often this summer, I would get home to find my 3 year old wearing his brothers shorts. Size 24 month. They fit fine in the waist and I guess since they were shorts, dh didn't notice how short they were!


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

My 3 yo dd wears a 9 shoe. In clothes she wears 4-5T. She is bigger than her older sister was at her age.


----------



## christelblue (Oct 17, 2005)

My DD is 3-3/4 yrs old and she wears a size 8 shoe. For clothes, she wears a 4T for pants and dresses or a size 4 in girls, sometimes a 5/6 (girls) or 5T for tops or sweaters.


----------



## ChristaN (Feb 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witchbaby*
i know 7-8 is about normal for a 2 year old, so 9-10 is about average for a 3 year old-- i work in a children's clothing store and have picked up random sizing info.









I knew that my dd didn't have big feet! My older one is seven and wears a 12 - 12.5 and when I took her in to find sandles a few months ago, I found that almost all of the sandles size 12 and up are platform shoes. I asked how they expected little kids to run in those and they told me that kids aren't usually into that size until pre-teen and that dd had very big feet!

At 3, my little one (who is now 5) wore a 5.5 - 6 (she's a tiny person) and my older dd wore about a 7, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Willowrose (Jan 24, 2005)

My 2 year old wears a size 6.5. My 4 year old wears a size 10.5.
3T clothes for the little guy, 5T for older brother.


----------



## Mary-Beth (Nov 20, 2001)

My 3yo wears an 8.5-9 shoe. She's average height and very thin. She wears a 3T and I have to take in the waist. But while we're on the subject....
My husband is a holistic physician and he has noticed a pattern in this country for shoe stores, etc. to put people in shoes that are actually too small. He is now on a crusade sort of speak to get people into the correct size shoe...I used to wear a 7.5-8 until he checked my shoes/feet and now I'm in a 9.5-10. So...in honor of him, I'm encouraging you all to all go up a size- until the shoe is obviously too big.


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

My 20 month old wears between a 7.5 and an 8. His feet are bigger than his peers. Im hoping it means he'll be tall because he is currently on the short side.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

4t pants, 3t/4t shirt and depending on manufacturer btw 9 and 10 shoes. and she is a girl!!!


----------



## The Lucky One (Oct 31, 2002)

My 3.75 year old wears size 11 shoes.

He is very tall, 42 inches, but thin, about 36 lbs.


----------



## Maria Y (Feb 11, 2021)

My son is the same, in 2021, but noticed your son was 3 in 2005. What is his current size?


delphine said:


> I just went to buy winter shoes for my three year old, and he's wearing a 12! Is that huge? I am just curious!


----------

